# TBG Northern Zone Hunt



## dutchman (Aug 11, 2013)

The TBG Northern Zone Hunt will be held at Cooper's Creek WMA on September 27-29, 2013. My plan is to camp at the Forest Service Campground at Cooper's Creek. It is roomy and provides easy access to the WMA. This is a pay camping area and is handled on a first come-first served basis. The Mulky Campground is also adjacent to the WMA if the Cooper's Creek sites fill up. Both run $8 to $10 per night. If you are averse to paying to camp, there are spots on the WMA where you can do it for nothing.

Hope to see a good number of TBG members and guests at this hunt.

Editorial Note: Last night at the TBG Banquet a different date was announced. A review of the 2013 WMA seasons indicated that the Northern Zone Rep (that'd be me) was looking at last year's WMA dates in error. The above date is the one we'll go with!

This hunt will be held the same weekend as the Outdoor Adventure Day at Unicoi State Park. My personal plan is to hunt on Friday, come to Unicoi on Saturday, and hunt on Sunday. I would invite other hunt participants to ride over to Helen with me on that Saturday to assist in the TBG Youth Range on that Saturday, 9/28.


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 12, 2013)

Dang,  I should have known that early start date was to good to be true!!  How far is it from Coopers creek over to Unicoi??


----------



## dutchman (Aug 12, 2013)

Forty miles or so.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 12, 2013)

Shannon and I plan on going. We've never hunted there, I think we might do some scouting/hog hunting over there this weekend. Anybody know any good areas to start looking in?


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 12, 2013)

Find old 76 going south out of Blairsville look for Mulky Gap Rd, which will take you to the check in station and just start looking around. Dave


----------



## dutchman (Aug 26, 2013)

Counting the days...


----------



## Al33 (Aug 26, 2013)

I would love to make this hunt and I just might but it depends on what I have to deal with when I get back home from Colorado on or about the 25th. There will be a lot to have to catch up on here at home but we will see.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 26, 2013)

Shannon and I went to Coopers Creek two weekends ago to scout and do a little hog hunting. We didn't see any game but we found plenty deer tracks, some hog tracks and alot of bear sign. This should be a good hunt.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 27, 2013)

Bear will probably be seen the most. Camp ground at Lake Winfield Scott on the edge of Coopers Creek had signs posted about bear activity in and around campground. Forest Svc did trap one bear there. Dave


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 27, 2013)

Gonna try to make it, since I recently found out that I might not get to do Horse Creek due to work.


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 27, 2013)

This sounds too good, and too close to pass up. I'll go if I can ride up with someone, preferably Friday morning, or even Thursday night. Deers, and hogs, and bears, oh my.


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 27, 2013)

No problem Dave, if it works out we can ride up.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 27, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> No problem Dave, if it works out we can ride up.



If it works out all three of us can ride up.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 2, 2013)

The early reports pretty much all agree that the acorn crop this year isn't great in the mountains. This should work in favor of guys who want to get on a bear and have put in the miles of walking to find the best sign. Few acorns should concentrate them on the hot food sources that are there, one would think.

Anyhow, we're getting closer to the appointed time. Y'all checked your gear? I'm looking forward to this trip. I love camping in the mountains. See y'all later this month...


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 2, 2013)

Trying to talk the wife into going.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone from the Athens area heading that way Friday night?


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll be there Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 18, 2013)

is this a draw hunt? an can furners get in on the festivitys ?   From Mo  sounds lika goodtime    Thanks  TJ


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2013)

Not a draw hunt. Open to anyone with a GA license, big game license, and a WMA stamp.


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 18, 2013)

if a feller has a Ga lic. can I jus hunt hog ?            Don't care bout huntin deer an goin to Nc next month fer bear then home to Mo. fer rut hunt 2wks.               Jus likta come an hangout an hunt alil at yer guyz deal ?  Is this jus Trad huntin ?     Thanks  TJ


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2013)

Sanbur in MO said:


> if a feller has a Ga lic. can I jus hunt hog ?            Don't care bout huntin deer an goin to Nc next month fer bear then home to Mo. fer rut hunt 2wks.               Jus likta come an hangout an hunt alil at yer guyz deal ?  Is this jus Trad huntin ?     Thanks  TJ



To hunt hogs, you'd need the GA license plus the WMA stamp. 

The WMA is open for bowhunting during our stay. You don't have to hunt with traditional equipment to be legal on the WMA in this time frame. We do encourage anyone hanging out with us to hunt with Trad gear.


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 18, 2013)

that's what I was interpin on the lic thingy an Trad gear is how I'll roll.    lookin forward      Trapperjohn  on Tradgang


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 18, 2013)

is there a lot of hogs?   yet to see one in Ga         I run hunts in Tx on 12000ac  you see mor hogs than rabbit in our area  lol


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 19, 2013)

My boss gave me that Friday off. Shannon and I plan on heading up there after work that Thursday.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 20, 2013)

Sanbur in MO said:


> is there a lot of hogs?   yet to see one in Ga         I run hunts in Tx on 12000ac  you see mor hogs than rabbit in our area  lol



Not quite that many hogs on Cooper's Creek...



ngabowhunter said:


> My boss gave me that Friday off. Shannon and I plan on heading up there after work that Thursday.



I plan to get there by early to mid-afternoon on Thursday. We'll see how that works out. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 20, 2013)

Is this a annual hunt ya do, do ya see a lot of deer an bear in this area?   I take its mountain     Is the roads into  campground ruf ? Can I get in on MC ?    Thanks  for any info


----------



## dutchman (Sep 21, 2013)

Sanbur in MO said:


> Is this a annual hunt ya do, do ya see a lot of deer an bear in this area?   I take its mountain     Is the roads into  campground ruf ? Can I get in on MC ?    Thanks  for any info



We try to make this an annual hunt, but missed last year. As far as game numbers, the mountains typically do not support the populations found in other parts of the state, but those who are used to hunting in the hill country do see their share of game.

Roads into the WMA are good and are usually pretty well maintained. 

Can't provide an answer to your last question as I do not understand your abbreviation. What's MC?


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd guess mc is motor cycle. Gonna be hard to pack that meat out if so


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 21, 2013)

yeaw thout mit ride the bike and leave the wife the truck?  Tryin to figure out how to strap my climber on it?  Do ya even use stands up there?    Thout maybe cud give sum meat away ifin a got any lol  big IF LOL     I know i'm askin way more than yall wanna answer     Thanks


----------



## dutchman (Sep 22, 2013)

You would be fine on your motorcycle, I believe. No need to fool with a stand in the hills unless you just want to. You will need a good pair of walking boots...


----------



## dutchman (Sep 24, 2013)

Just a few more days...


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like we will get there Friday morning instead of Thursday evening. I forgot that Shannon doesn't get off work until 8:00 pm.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Sep 25, 2013)

Im not gonna make it, gotta work Friday. Yall have a great time .


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 27, 2013)

As usual we're off to a late start. Should be there by 1:00.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 27, 2013)

Currently, there are four of us in camp that we know of. Weather is perfect. High 40s this morning. Light breeze, sunshine, just beautiful!


----------



## Sanbur in MO (Sep 27, 2013)

got derailed  she was frownin alil    post pics on what cuda ben


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 29, 2013)

DO NOT MISS THIS HUNT NEXT YEAR!! The last couple of days spent at Coopers Creek were some of the most exciting and rewarding days of hunting I've ever had. 
 Crispin(chenryv) and I arrived Friday morning after making a detour along the way to meet Steve (TeeP) of Badger broad heads at a skeet range not far from camp. Steve got us both pretty excited about the prospects of seeing bear by telling us about all the recent activity, and gave us some advice on where to look and what to expect. The campground couldn't have been more perfect. We were camped out right next to a beautiful stocked trout stream, down in a valley with steep hills all around us. We met up with Roger, who was holding down the camp while everyone else was out for the morning. If you don't know Roger, let me tell you, the man is never in a hurry, and always happy doing whatever he's doing. Most times that's sittin by the fire and entertaining folks with vivid tales of adventures, or the many nuances of traditional bow hunting. We got to talking about ILF riser lengths, and efficiency of limb length, and could've spent the rest of the day soaking up the mans knowledge. But it was already two o'clock or so, so I had to cut it short and head to the hills. 
 Crispin had a spot for us to check out based on what we were hearing at camp, and what Steve had told us, so we figured we'd scout it out. When we got there, we figured we might as well just take our stands, and sit for the day. The word was that all the bears were being spotted above 2500 feet, so we headed up a pretty steep trail planning on setting up on a nice high ridge. After climbing for a while Crispin stopped and said, wanna go up here? It looked good to me so I agreed. We weren't ten feet off the trail when I see black, 35-40 yds straight ahead. I whisper yelled to Crispin a few yards to my left as I pulled an arrow from my quiver and nocked it on my string. From what Steve had told us earlier that day, a bear will walk right past you, as long as it doesn't smell you, and I saw a perfect opportunity about to unfold just minutes into our hunt. As quickly as my hopes rose, the fell even faster. Out came one, then two, then three little cubs, and my whole perspective switched from hunter to intruder, and I was down right scared as this big sow with her cubs were getting closer. Crispin's five yards to my left, behind a tree, calmly taking pictures, and I'm out in the open saying "we gotta let em know we're here NOW before they get closer", or something like that. So as a cub starts heading straight toward me at 20 yds, I bang my bow against my stand. He runs back to momma, who then gets on her hinds, stands straight up, looking and smelling, at only about 25 yds. Fortunately when she caught wind of us, they all ran the other direction. 
To be continued.......


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, what a thrill, can't wait to here more


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 29, 2013)

Great story Dave, couldn't have told it any better & I was there.  It was an AWESOME weekend some some great friends.  Here are some pictures to go along with Dave's story.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 29, 2013)

So after we both calmed down and basked in the excitement we both just experienced, we discussed where we were gonna set our stands, and went our own ways. 
 A half hour in the stand, and two does casually stroll by to my left at about 45 yds. I didn't see anything else the rest of the night, but Crispin saw a different sow with a lone cub. I'm sure he'll be posting some pics. So much for not as much game in the mountains. 
 When we got back to camp it was a great time of swapping stories of the days hunt. There were some great sightings, and shots taken by other hunters that I'll let them share, and then the campfire cuttin up that's present at any camp. Gene had made an amazing jambalaya, and even though I already ate my dinner of canned spaghetti and meatballs, I couldn't resist a plate of Genes cooking. 
 The next morning Crispin and I got a little bit of a late start, thanks to yours truly sleeping in. But we decided to go back to the same spot where we had so much excitement the day before. I decided to set up my stand a little farther up the ridge where all the bear seemed to be coming from, and chased up a deer in the process, while Crispin went down the ridge and back up across the saddle toward the next mnt. Neither of us saw anything after about three hours, so we headed down, met at the truck, and made plans for the rest of the day. 
 We decided to leave our stands at the truck, and hike the mountain directly across the road from where we were. As we approached the steep wall of earth in front of us I saw a trail that looked like it would have switch backed us to the top. My buddy the Marine veteran and tri-athlete says, " nah, let's just go straight up". So up we went. Every time we thought we'd reached the peak, it would level out, and go up some more. Crispin had pointed out a couple piles of bear scat along the way, so we knew we were on bear terrain. Somewhere along the way we forgot we were hunting, and just kept climbing, determined to make it to the top. When we finally crossed a small peak and came to a saddle, he checked his GPS, and we saw that we were almost to the peak of mt. Aiken. We figured we came this far, let's go for it. Another fifteen minutes of straight uphill climbing, we had finally reached the top. Though the trees obscured most of of view, it was still a great place to sit and enjoy life, far removed from the day to day rat race. We chatted for a few, talking about different bows, and past hunting experiences, then decided to head down, as we were both starving, and exhausted. It's amazing how fast you come down the mountain in 20 minutes, when it took almost an hour to climb. 
 We went back to camp after hitting the local store for some lunch, ate, them headed back out. We decided to try a spot right across from the check in station. Once again there were trails winding their way up, and once again Crispin ignored them. So bushwhaking straight up the mountain we went. After a few hundred yds it leveled out as there was a fire road now in from of us. Straight up the mnt. was the thickest patch of briars and willow, with no chance of gettin through. Crispin followed the road up to the left, and I cut up a valley to the right. Ten minutes later, we ran into each other. I forgot to mention Crispin spotted more scat on our way up to the road. So, we decided that I'd stay on the high side of the thick stuff, and he was gonna go a couple hundred yards up toward the ridge to the left. 
 We probably didn't get in our stands till about 5:30, and we planned on heading out around 7:30. At around 6:45 I see deer at 10 o'clock heading toward Crispin, about 65-70 yds away. I counted three, but had a feeling there were more. As I slowly stood up, preparing for the unlikely possibility that they might come my way, I see at least two walk back from where they came from. I thought, " oh crap, they saw me stand, and I just blew Crispins shot". Then I see a few more ease back up the saddle toward him, and a few minutes later, I see and hear several hooves beating back toward the slope of the saddle, back to where they came. Then I hear lots of blowing about a hundred yds. To my left. We have no cell service, so I can't text to find out what's going on, but I'm hoping for the best. Just then I hear a huge ruckus coming from the thick brambles 35 yds to my right. I slowly stand, get my bow ready, and that's when I see a huge black mass making its way straight towards me. 
To be continued.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 29, 2013)

yer killin me!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2013)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> yer killin me!



You shoulda been there to hear the story first hand!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 29, 2013)

Dave does the term cruel and unusual meen anything to you? Can't wait to hear the rest buddy


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 29, 2013)

awsome story yall....


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 29, 2013)

more pics.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome story....David done let the cat out the bag on Facebook!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 29, 2013)

So as this mass of black fur is making its way through the thick brambles, I stand and hold my bow in front of me, already shaking like crazy at the possibility of what might happen. When I decided to come to the northern zone hunt, I was really looking forward to the comraderie of the camp fire , and the scenic views this area has to offer. Sure, I planed to hunt, but I had now idea that I could ever have two sightings of bear within 24 hours, and now that vague "I'd like to someday..." Was about to happen. 250-300 lbs of bear were now stepping into the clearing on course to walk in front of my stand at a mere 12-15 yds broadside. And then I saw one. Then two. Then the third little cub. Yep. Had to let her pass. So I fumbled out my phone, started taking some pics then figured, hey, this will be a great video for the family. So I push the video symbol, then the camera image, and watch as all four of them walk right under me at 10-15 yds. Momma bear even looked right at me as she passed. 
 Now they're heading to the saddle over by Crispin. I watch them crest the rise to the right, then almost immediately the all run in the same direction the deer went. Now somewhere between the time the deer ran off, and the bear showed up I started hearing this funny sound, kinda like a small wounded woodland creature. I've never heard the sound before, but with all the excitement, I wasn't too concerned with what it might be at the moment. Well, after the bear took off, that weird sound started getting closer. Until the wounded creature finally called out " Dave!". It turns out the whole time that weird sound was Crispin trying to whistle. Now he might be a deer killin machine, but he couldn't win a whistling contest at a deaf-mute colony. 
 So anyway, as he's getting closer he tells me he's got one down. I kinda figured all those deer weren't gonna get that close to him with out one getting hit. So I climb down, I stash my stand near the valley we'll follow out, and go find his deer. We find his beautiful big doe not only down the other side of the saddle, but even further down a steep gully. We're really getting our work out today. It's now totally dark, and we're working with flashlights and headlamps. Crispin toes a rope around thy hind ankles, clips it to his harness, and I grab the front feet, and up the gully we go, over the saddle, down the mountain, and back to camp. Crispin had thought he might have put a damper on my hunt since he came to get me before we agreed to meet, and we were draggin his deer over a mountain in the dark. I couldn't help but laugh. This was an adventure! I will never forget this day. I got to hike around the mountains with my friend, see multiple bears, and help him haul out his kill. What could be better?
 Of course when we got back to camp we were greeted with eager eyes, wondering why we were getting back so late. The night was filled with picture taking , and we'll deserved congratulations for the nice big doe Crispin brought back, followed by his and my story of the nights hunt. Everybody was in a great mood, cutting up, sitting around the fire, and celebrating like our team just one. 
 This morning came way too fast, and I was sorry to leave. Things have been a little rough for me lately. Been in one of those slumps life throws at you, and your not sure how to get out of it. Well the good lord knew exactly what I needed to open my eyes to how great life can be as well. When I got home, my problems were still here. But I'm cool with that. A few days with some really great people, and an adventure I'll never forget helps to put things in the propper perspective. I'm so guilty of forgetting just how truly blessed I am, but I am so grateful for the reminder I received on this hunt. 
 Hope to see some more of ya out there next year. It'll be an adventure, I'm sure. 
David


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool story! Y'all had a great adventure, and you told it well!  I wish I could have been there , but, what I do for a living, often interferes with what I live to do! I will try to be in shape for a mountain hunt next year.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 30, 2013)

Grew story David! Crispen congratulations on the doe, but I think David came out with the greater prize. Sometimes it's amazing what can get you through the hard times. In the mean time I hope that all works out as you wish and your family stays in good health and fortune. God will put you where you need to be weather you like it or not. 

I will make plans to be at this hunt next year, but I planned on it this year too. It's been a tough month or two in my house and I worked so much last wee I didn't see my kids all week. Maybe next time


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 30, 2013)

I to have had a month of stress like never before, wanted to go on this one as well but just couldn't. Congrats Crispin!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 30, 2013)

Richard Foster has a story as well...a bear encounter story at that. He just needs to get his password reset. LOL!

I took just a few photos and will add one of most of the participants in the hunt.

Also for your viewing pleasure, a shot taken from an opening on top of a "hill."

Crispin Henry scored on Saturday afternoon!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 30, 2013)

Way to go Crispen! Man I wish I could have made this hunt! My dad said he had a great time with yall


----------



## RogerB (Sep 30, 2013)

While I have had fun and enjoyed the company on every TBG hunt I have been on. I can't remember one where the camping was nearly as good or as much game seen. Heck, I even went hunting one afternoon.
This hunt should be on your list in the future!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 30, 2013)

Reading Dave’s story this morning put so many things in perspective.  A lot of times we put a lot of focus on killing a quarry, but I’ve found that in the traditional community it’s about the events surrounding the hunt that makes it memorable.  More than harvesting that doe, what I’ll remember is hunting with my friend David, sharing a camp fire and listening to the stories from Mr. Foster, Mike, Gene, Roger, Ronnie (Pudding) and his wife.  (I’ll let Ronnie tell y’all about how he earned that nickname).  We also met another gentleman, Dee Stevens from Blairsville that was also hunting with a trad bow. How neat was that?   God willing, I’ll definitely return next year for the Northern Zone Hunt and hope to share the experience the more of my TBG family.  Guys THANKS!!  for the great weekend.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 30, 2013)

Boy I like that shot Crispen. Good size doe tooo. mIKe


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 30, 2013)

Crispen it's pronounced Puddin. The "G" is silent.


----------



## Fatboy (Sep 30, 2013)

Dang... I sure do wish I could participate in this stuff with ya'll.Congrats on the deer Crispin.Sure do miss the trad side of hunting.Man... just wish I coulda been there.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 30, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> Crispen it's pronounced Puddin. The "G" is silent.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 30, 2013)

Great shot Crispen. I really wanted to go on this trip but couldnt get off work. You can bet I will not miss not next year.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 30, 2013)

this hunt will be on my list for next year if at all possible. hate I missed this one. Crispin, that was a great shot on a nice sized doe! hope the drag was all down hill! Congrats!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 30, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> Crispen it's pronounced Puddin. The "G" is silent.


----------



## StringRash (Sep 30, 2013)

I hate that I missed this one. Congrats to Crispin and thanks to David for the great story.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 30, 2013)

Sweet shot Crispin!





chenryiv said:


> Reading Dave’s story this morning put so many things in perspective.  A lot of times we put a lot of focus on killing a quarry, but I’ve found that in the traditional community it’s about the events surrounding the hunt that makes it memorable.  More than harvesting that doe, what I’ll remember is hunting with my friend David, sharing a camp fire and listening to the stories from Mr. Foster, Mike, Gene, Roger, Ronnie (Pudding) and his wife.



Papa Bear had it right and did it right back in the day...
You've given me an idea for Horse Creek. Hopefully others will enjoy it.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 30, 2013)

Hate to miss this one as well. Dee Stephens!! One of the original TBG members. Good to see him back around


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a great time wish I could have stayed longer. Congrats Crispen nice deer.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 30, 2013)

Crispen, you killed a deer in the north Ga mountains!  That's an accomplishment in itself because they are so scarce up there.  You also made a near perfect shot on her.  Congratulations all around.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 1, 2013)

Shannon and I had a great time, although things didn't go exactly as planned. We got off to a late start and got there later than we had planned. This is actually pretty normal for us so we weren't surprised. After we said our hello’s and paid for our camp sight, we decided to get busy putting our tent up so we could go hunting. It wasn't long before we found out that we had forgot to bring the tent poles. Driving an hour and 45 minutes one way to get them was out of the question. We opted to make a lean to out of a tarp and some paracord that I had. Turns out that was all the tent we needed. The weather was perfect and there were no mosquitoes or gnats bothering us. 
After the "tent" was erected, I put on my hip boots and grabbed my bow and my hunting boots. I then cautiously waded across the creek to try and find some unpressured game to hunt. Shannon was thinking about the huge rainbow trout another camper had caught and decided to try her luck at fishing. After climbing and crawling up the mountain side, I found a hiking trail that I followed on  up the mountain. It wasn't long before I jumped a large deer that was feeding on acorns on the hill side above me. The wind was in my favor so I stepped back a few steps behind some brush, hoping  that the deer would mistake me for a hiker and come back to feed again. Just a few minutes later I hear leaves rustling and then hear a deer blow. I then see two deer on the hillside looking in  the direction that the first deer had ran. They then turned and ran off as a hog made its way across the ridge in their direction. That was the first time I had seen a hog in the woods and I was excited to have seen it. I tried to hurry down the trail and get in front of the deer and hog, but I never saw them again. I cut my hunt short and headed back to get my hip boots. I didn't want to try and cross the creek in the dark. I came back to camp to find Shannon and Richard talking about the bear he had seen and shot at a little earlier.
Shannon and I have a little tradition where on our first night of camping we bake a potato in the coals of our fire and grill a steak on the fire. I was able to get to bites of steak down when I realized something wasn't right. I took a big drink of water and it wouldn't go down. I had a piece of steak stuck in my esophagus. I have a hiatal hernia and have had this problem before. I have always been able to take a huge drink of water and flush the stuck food down, but this time it wasn't working. Every time I took a big drink it would come right back out. I tried several times with no luck. Shannon put my steak and potato next to the fire to keep it warm so I could eat later. We then went over to visit with the other guys and I got to watch them eat what looked like some good jambalaya. Roger and Gene came up with the idea that they could take a toilet plunger and help me unclog myself. I wasn't having any part of that and jokingly  threatened to shoot someone if they tried. After a good night of laughs I went to bed hungry and hoping that the piece of steak would go on down before morning. Morning came and  I felt pretty good. I anxiously took a big gulp of water and it immediately came buck up out my mouth and nose. I told Shannon the bad news and we left to go see my doctor in Calhoun.  As soon as the doctors office opened Shannon called and they told her there was nothing they could do and we would have to go to the emergency room. Ellijay was the nearest town to us so we headed to the ER there. As we got close we noticed that all the entrances to the ER were blocked by police officers. We stopped and told them we needed to go to the ER and they informed us that their had been a "threat" and we had to go to Jasper instead. We get to Jasper and go into the ER. Everything is going good until the ER physician tells me that their is nothing in my throat and I just thought their was. I angrily tell her that I must have imagined everything that had happened. She then left the room and came back later to tell me that a gastroenterologist would be in in a couple of hours to see me. After he arrived he quickly agreed with me that I had food stuck in my esophagus. Shortly after that I was being taken into another room so they could put me to sleep and remove the steak.  An hour and a half later I woke up with the steak gone and I was ready to eat. The nurse then broke my heart by telling me I couldn't eat any steak, chicken or hot dogs for three days. That covered all the meats we had in the cooler back at camp. Shannon drove me to the grocery store and picked up some foods that I could eat; Jell-O, apple sauce and pudding. It was a little after 5:00 before we got back to camp. Roger and Gene had got back from Unicoi and were preparing dinner. I walked over to their camp with two cups of pudding in my hand. Roger asked me how I was doing and offered me fajitas. I told him that I couldn't eat it and that I had some pudding. Roger, being the nice guy that he is, jumped at the chance to give me the  nickname of Puddin. I wasn't to keen on the idea of being called Puddin at first, but I remembered that my Grandfather was also nick named Puddin and I decided that I had better accept the name before their was more added to it. Roger was already talking about making it Chocolate Puddin.
The next morning as everyone was packing up Shannon and I went out for another hunt. We mostly just hiked and stump shot our way up and back down the mountain. We didn't see any game other that a few squirrels, but we got in some exercise and saw some beautiful country. All in all we had a great time and are looking forward to the next get together.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dadgum Ronnie, what an ordeal you had to contend with!!!! Glad you are now OK and I suspect can now eat normal foods again. I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laugh at some of your comments. I get panicky when something gets stuck in my throat, especially if I think it may be a leach.

Here;s hoping your next hunt will be less stressful and more successful.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 1, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Dadgum Ronnie, what an ordeal you had to contend with!!!! Glad you are now OK and I suspect can now eat normal foods again. I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laugh at some of your comments. I get panicky when something gets stuck in my throat, especially if I think it may be a leach.
> 
> Here;s hoping your next hunt will be less stressful and more successful.



Al, that hunt was only slightly stressful and it was very successful. I didn't get an animal but I saw a pig which was something new to me and I got to spend a few days camping with my wife and good friends. On the way out I was telling Shannon how much fun I had and how relaxed I felt. I'm going to try my best to attend all the hunts. Only I'll be sure to bring tent poles and throughly chew my food next time!!!!


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 2, 2013)

Man Ronnie, if you hadnt had to go to the ER and had tent poles you woulda been in heaven if you still call that weekend relaxing. Either way, Im glad you guys found it relaxing. Funny how even a few hours in the woods can erase weeks of stress isnt it?


----------

